# 1998 chevy thaoe being cold blooded??



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

hey there i have a 98 chevy tahoe that runs fine but for some reason if i let it set over night sometimes it doesnt start ive changed the plugs and it still does it and i have also tested the battery multiple times with as high of a load i can put on the battery and it keeps telling me it is good. the battery is about two years old and is an interstate so it should be still good. i had some accesories pluged into my cigerette lighter plugs for awhile so i thought it was that draining my battery but i have now unplugged everyting and it still does it. i have to now plug it in at night and then in the morning it starts just fine but if i dont it doesnt start but after i start it in the mornings i am normally fine all day and will start right away so i am stumped on what it could be. so any help would be great thanks


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Is it turning over fine and just not wanting to start or is it having a tough time turning over? If its turning over ok you might want to dump a bottle or two of heet in it. I have a car that was starting really hard once it started getting cold and a bottle of heet and a top off of the gas fixed it. If its not turning over well, what type of load tester did you use. Also, how are your battery cables and all the grounds? They might need to be replaced as well.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah im pretty sure it turns over just fine it just seems like it doesnt fire. when i turn the key it jsut sits there and chugs and never fires it seems like but i dont get it becuase plugging it in shouldnt have anything to do with the spark so its got to be something else i think anyway but its weird because after the first start in the morning it starts just fine chugs a little but fires right up so im stumped :shake:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

get your fuel pressure tested. It's likely you will need a fuel pressure regulator.

And while you are doing that, change the fuel filter too.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sound like the fuel pump could be going out. I believe in the 350 vortec they need 65 lbs to open the injectors, at 62 they won't open at all.

When my first pump went bad, it would start with a boost, but not off the battery.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

ok thanks for the replies i will have to check the fuel pressure but i hope it isnt my fuel pump becuase i just put one in probably less than 2 years ago so it shouldve gone bad already or at least i hope not. thanks again


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It very well could be the fuel pump, but why not dump a couple bottles of heet in it. It will only cost you like $5 and if theres ice in your lines somewhere it will make the fuel pressure go down and give you a false reading. Like I said, my car acted the exact same way and this was the problem.


----------

